# Berlin Lake Association Open Walleye Tournament May 18th



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

The Berlin Lake Association is holding their first qualifier of the year Saturday May 18th. The tournament launches out of Les's Bait Marcko Landing. Entry is $60 per team and the payback is %100. This is a great tournament. Martha and her crew do a great job and it's a lot of fun. If you have any questions you can call Les's 330-584-6741. Entry Forms can be found at http://www.berlinlakeassociation.com/


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Might see you there.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Berlin Lake Association 2013

Walleye Tournament Entry Form

100% Entry Fee Payback



Qualifiers

Entry Fee $60.00 per qualifier

1st Qualifier: Saturday, May 18 2nd Qualifier: Saturday, June 15th



Championship

Entry Fee $100.00

Day 1: Saturday, June 29th Day 2: Sunday, June 30th 

Money is due a week prior to the tournament.

1st Qualifier due May 11th, 2nd Qualifier due June 8th, Championship due June 22nd 



Complete Series Option (Does not include BLA membership): Both qualifiers and championship paid in full; a week prior to first qualifier (May 11th) is a discounted rate of $210.00

All qualifiers and both championships will be held at Less Bait Marcko Landing LLC, Berlin Lake

(Launch fee is not included in tournament fees)



$25 Membership fee per team, per year payable to the Berlin Lake Association



Captains Name:____________________________________________________________________________

Address___________________________________________________________________________________

City: _________________________________ State: _______________________ Zip: ___________________

Phone/Cell: Email: __________________________________________________________________________

Emergency Contact/Phone: ___________________________________________________________________





Partners Name:____________________________________________________________________________

Address___________________________________________________________________________________

City: _________________________________ State: _______________________ Zip: ___________________

Phone/Cell: Email: __________________________________________________________________________

Emergency Contact/Phone: ___________________________________________________________________




Please Check All Payments That Are Included

Membership $25.00 ( ) Qualifier #1 May 18th $60.00 ( ) Qualifier #2 May 12th $60.00 ( ) Championship $100.00 ( )

Complete Series Option $210.00 ( )zaq



Mail all qualifiers, championship, and BLA forms and fees to:

Less Bait Marcko Landing  10583 Cobb Rd, Deerfield, Ohio 44411

Cash only with in the week of the tournament and a 10.00 late fee will apply.



By Signing below I agree to all the Rules and Regulations and Release of Liability Provided.



Captains Signature_____________________________________________________________________



Partners Signature_____________________________________________________________________





Rules and Regulations 



Rules and Rule Changes: 
These are the Rules for 2013 and they will remain unchanged. Any dispute will be solved by the Tournament Director and that decision will be final.



Sportsmanship: 
Any rude or insulting behavior is unacceptable. Entrants are expected to conduct themselves as sportsman and any unsportsmanlike conduct will be subject to disqualification.



Weather: 
A tournament may be delayed, canceled, or rescheduled in the event of severe weather.



Safety: 
No illegal substances or alcoholic beverages may be consumed by or in the possession of the Entrants during tournament hours.



Check In: 
Tournament fishing hours are from 7 am to 3 pm, you must be checked in/ in check in line with fish by 3:15 NO EXCEPTIONS. 

Weigh In: 
Harvest tournament: The walleye may be dead or alive. Each team may weigh in no more than 5 fish. Winners will be based on the weight of the 5 fish or less weighed in. The winner of Big Fish will be determined by the weight of the biggest Walleye per team. Berlin Lake is 15 minimum to be weighed in; all fish must be measured at check in.



Protest: 
Any protests of a team or contestant must be made before prize distribution begins. 



Refunds: 
Refunds will only be issued to a team if a tournament is postponed due to weather and the team is unable to fish on the make up date. The refund will be mailed after the decision to cancel the event has been made and team member must be present to be eligible for a refund.



Points: 
Points will be awarded based on the place of finish. For the first 2 tournaments 200 points will be awarded to the team that finishes first and will drop by 2 points for each place after. The 2 day Championship will be worth 300 points for first place and drop by 3 points for each place after. For all Tournaments add 2 points for every fish weighed in as bonus points. Points champion will be based on total points earned in all 3 events. Disqualified participants will earn 0 points for a tournament they were disqualified in.



Substitutes: 
Substitutes may be used. One member from the original team must be present and the substitute may not be a member of another team.



Waiver and Hold Harmless: 
All contestants by signing the entry form agree to hold harmless any and all promoters, tournament directors, agents, agencies and organizations assisting the tournament operation. All contestants agree to waiver all responsibility for death, injuries, damage, liability, theft, fire or loss of any kind to entrants. I have read and understand and agree to abide by the above rules, and by signing the entry form is in fact signing a waiver form. Entry forms must be signed in order to participate.



NTC Qualification: 
Must be a member of the Walleye Federation to qualify for OWF points



BLA Membership: 
Each team must be a member to the BLA ($25 membership fee) prior to the first tournament, any team without a membership after the first tournament will be disqualified.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

The mail in entry deadline is Saturday May 11th for the first tournament. Get your money in. It's a really fun tournament.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Sorry my mistake you can enter the tournament after the 11th. After the 11th it is cash only with a $10 late fee. So that means you can enter all the way up until the morning of the tournament.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Just a reminder the first qualifier is this Saturday May 18th. You can pay right at Martha's all the way up to launch on Saturday. It is 100% payback and a great time for everyone. The Walleye were really heating up at Berlin and should be on fire next weekend.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well they were not on fire but had a good time none the less. Nice seeing some familiar faces and friends. Thanks to Martha and everyone that helped put this on. Hope to be at the next one also.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Congrats on your 2nd place finish BigDaddy!! I knew you were a team to watch. I would post the results if I had them, but all I know is you got 2nd and I got last!! Haha oh well it was a fun time and I got one heck of a tan!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

cranberrycrusher said:


> Congrats on your 2nd place finish BigDaddy!! I knew you were a team to watch. I would post the results if I had them, but all I know is you got 2nd and I got last!! Haha oh well it was a fun time and I got one heck of a tan!


Thanks! Good seeing you and your dad again. Very nice rig you got! You guys will get them next time.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I also had a great time. Looking forward to the 15th for the 2nd tournament.

Your Right the Bite was tuff. Plenty of cookie cutters 14 1/2 inchers.Finding the box fish was a lot of work that day. Friday our prefish day we would have a bag of 11 lbs. with a couple of 22's Biggest was 3.85lbs. Our spots still produced on Saturday but not like Friday 

Bigdaddy300 didn't know that was you. We were right behind ya taking 3rd place.

We have to meet at the next one.

cranberrycrusher always nice talking to u and your Dad. I agree very nice rig your floating in. 

Good luck at Milton !!! 

Martha and the gang once again put on a fine tournament. Thanks for the food. It hit the spot after a long day on the water


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Mike I didn't know you got third congrats on that!! Glad you made it out and looking forward to the next one as well. About all I can do in that new rig is float LOL!! Eventually I will figure them out. I will need all the luck I can get for Milton thank you!! 

Mike and and Rick I hope you both plan on fishing walleye madness at Milton on the June 23rd. It's a good tournament and a lot of fun.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mike congrats on the 3rd! Also didn't realize that was you. 

I'm am tossing around the idea of Milton on the 23rd CC. We'll see.


----------

